

Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (June 2014) - cjbarber

Continuing jader201&#x27;s thread from last month - I was surprised to not see it posted by whoishiring.<p>From last time:<p>With the blessing of dang [1], I&#x27;m starting a thread to allow those looking to be hired by a company a way to communicate that to the HN community. Think of this as the inverse of the &quot;Who is hiring?&quot; monthly threads [2] -- except this is not a whoishiring sponsored or monthly thread (yet).<p>If you&#x27;re looking to be hired by a company, please use this thread to let other HN members know.<p>If you&#x27;re looking for talent, by all means, check out the candidates below and if you see a good fit, connect! Please no recruiters, unless specifically indicated (opt-in).<p>If you&#x27;re not hiring&#x2F;looking to be hired, take a look over the candidates below and connect with them if you&#x27;re aware of a potential fit for them.<p>Up&#x2F;Down Voting: I would propose that up&#x2F;down voting be reserved to help promote high quality submissions, and push down those clearly not putting in much effort or are off-topic. Use sparingly.<p>I am loosely proposing the following format (obviously you&#x27;re welcome to use any format you&#x27;d like):<p><pre><code>  [Location], [Remote | Relocation], [Full Time | Contract | Part Time]

  Stack: [Comma delimited list of technologies]

  Resume: [Link to resume]

  Contact: [Email address or other means of contact]

  [Brief overview, what you&#x27;re looking for in a company, etc.]
</code></pre>
(By the way - if people want to propose changes to the template I put it on gist: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;cjbarber&#x2F;189c84750cd42309201d)<p>Note: Do not use this thread to hold meta discussion. That belongs on the original thread [1]. This thread is reserved for posts by those looking to be hired.
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7682189<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7679431
======
ACow_Adonis
Canberra Australia, considering relocation for the right position but would be
happy with remote work as long as it doesn't involve me staying in Canberra,
full-time (i'm not against contracts/part-time, but they would almost
certainly be in conflict with my current employment with the Australian
Government, but if your job is interesting enough I'd still be curious to hear
from you).

Stack: SAS (data step, macro, proc sql), Common Lisp, some experience with
others (see resume).

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10585155/Resume%20-%20La...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10585155/Resume%20-%20Latest.pdf)

Contact: damien.melksham+hn@gmail.com

I'm an expert in data linking (authoring my own system),
statistics/analysis/data-science, programming, research, and economics. I've
written programs to produce specific house price, household income, national
accounts, labor force stats and analysis for official Australian and OECD
publications. I'm skilled in algorithmic flexibility, improvement, design and
efficiency, and amongst other things my programs are used to select parameters
used by the Australian Bureau of Statistics in its current data linking
projects, where I am currently employed.

I'm looking for interesting and challenging work above your basic entry level
positions. I have reached the top of the technical hierarchy where I work and
I can't advance any more without taking up managerial positions that involve
higher pay but are less challenging. Since this is hacker news, I can be
honest and tell you I am NOT interested in these positions. I will consider
working for less if I consider your problems hard, interesting, and
stimulating enough :P

I'm comfortable presenting to large groups, teaching, and I can accept roles
that require some supervision, but I'm looking for flexibility and a
mature/reasonable employer that wants me working for them because I can solve
challenging technical/analytical/research problems that other people can't.

I am gainfully employed with a professional working wife, so I won't move
without considering our combined situation and employment prospects, but we're
both interested in moving if its to a location that offers more opportunities
or stimulation than Canberra.

If there's anywhere with employers looking for people like me, willing to
offer jobs that I might be interested in, I believe its probably on hacker
news.

------
alexforster
Southern New Jersey, Philadelphia, northern Delaware // In-House or Remote //
Full-Time

Stack (professional): C# + .NET (ASP.NET MVC+Razor, etc), Javascript (jQuery,
React, Backbone.js, TypeScript), HTML5/CSS3, MSSQL/MySQL/PostgreSQL,
RabbitMQ/ZeroMQ, Cassandra, Linux (Puppet, Pacemaker, DRBD), Xen, VoIP
(Asterisk/OpenSIPS/Homer/etc), Photoshop/Illustrator

Stack (personal): C++, Lua (Embedding, OpenResty, Luvit), Python (OpenCV),
Xamarin iOS, more...

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rwftk3pj1jkm676/Resume%20-%20Alex%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rwftk3pj1jkm676/Resume%20-%20Alex%20Forster.pdf)

Contact: alex@alexforster.com

I've been programming since I was 14, and started doing it professionally at
20. I'm currently the "jack of all trades" programmer-and-more in a small IT
department for a ~2000 employee company. I've enjoyed incredible flexibility
to learn and implement different technologies in my current role, but
unfortunately, I have to begin looking elsewhere as we're quickly losing our
autonomy to our enterprisey parent company.

The approximate responsibility split at my current job is 60% pure software
development, 20% devops, and 20% networking. I absolutely adore C#, but since
it isn't as vogue as I wish it was, I should mention that I'm almost as fluent
in several other languages. I'm proud of having a well-diversified set of
skills, and if my "keyword soup" resume piques your interest, I'd love to have
a more in-depth conversation with you.

I'm tied to the area for family at the moment, but I'd be happy to spend a bit
on a coworking space and work remotely.

------
yen223
Going to Canberra, Australia soon. Remote, Part Time

Stack:

    
    
        Python-centric stack - Django/Flask, Scipy, Numpy, Requests, Beautifulsoup and all that jazz. 
    
        Database - Postgresql, Mongodb. I work equally well with ORMs (Django's ORM and SQLAlchemy) and raw SQL.
    
        Systems - DevOps in Ansible, async programming with Celery + RabbitMQ. Familiar with git, bash and general Ubuntu systems programming.
    
        Frontend - Decent in Javascript (React.js, jQuery), basic CSS/HTML.
    
    

Resume: Contact me.

Email: lee+hn[at]weiyen.me

Skype: wei.yen.22

Links: [https://github.com/yen223](https://github.com/yen223)

I'm a generalist software engineer, with a heavy emphasis on Python
development. I will be pursuing my Master's Degree in Computer Science in
July. I'm looking for part-time jobs (20 hours/week) for rent money. Will
consider jobs in Canberra, or remote jobs.

------
zntfdr
Location: Anywhere (I'm from Italy, currently in Shanghai), Relocation and/or
Remote, preferably Full Time

Stack: JavaScript, php, Java, C++, HTML (any), CSS (any), jQuery and more.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/QifQtI](https://goo.gl/QifQtI)

GitHub: [https://github.com/zntfdr](https://github.com/zntfdr)

LinkedIn: [https://cn.linkedin.com/pub/federico-
zanetello/88/1b1/50b](https://cn.linkedin.com/pub/federico-
zanetello/88/1b1/50b)

Contact: my username @ gmail.com

I'm graduating this October in Computer Science from University of Padua,
Italy. Born and raised in Italy, I'm now ready to work with super talented
people around the world, to solve the most exciting and competitive problems,
and to plan and execute tremendously complex projects.

------
mattm
Japan, Remote, Full Time | Contract | Part Time

Stack: Full-stack Web Applications - PHP (many frameworks), Python/Django,
J2EE, Perl

Portfolio:
[http://mattmccormick.ca/portfolio/](http://mattmccormick.ca/portfolio/)

Contact: matt@mattmccormick.ca

Looking for remote, interesting work that keeps me busy for 30 hours per week.
I work best at 6 hour days so that I can be fresh and focused on the work I do
for you and also put in some time every day on my own for learning and
education.

I realise my timezone is difficult to work with so I'm open to giving
discounts in exchange for a stress-free work environment or for learning a new
technology. I'm looking to maximize my happiness, health and productivity, not
my salary.

------
shubhamjain
India, Remote | Relocation within India, Full time

Stack: Full stack development (LAMP), Codeigniter, CakePHP, Bootstrap, jQuery,
Git, Shell, Python

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j65hhbe3cadf0kr/Shubham.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j65hhbe3cadf0kr/Shubham.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/shubhamjain/](https://github.com/shubhamjain/)

Website: [http://coffeecoder.net](http://coffeecoder.net)

I have been programmer since I was 16. I am an enthusiast who loves to play
with new technologies and work on challenging jobs which put me out of my
comfort chair. I like to solve real world problems creating something which is
useful for others.

------
braydenm
Testimonial: Last Month this thread landed me two onsite interviews and a job
offer, which I accepted :)

------
juliogreff
Southern Brazil, Remote, Full Time (preferred) or Contract

Stack: Ruby, JavaScript, EmberJS, HTML5, CSS3

Resume: [http://juliogreff.net/resume/](http://juliogreff.net/resume/) Contact
is on the resume.

Spent the last few years working mostly on the backend side on long running
projects, so I'm pretty comfortable around huge and legacy code bases. Looking
forward to get back on doing full stack dev and actually shape a product,
because I don't appreciate being just a code monkey. Think of me as a one-man
startup. I've been working remotely since 2009, so I'm really effective
working on my own. If you have an interesting project, let's talk.

------
brickmort
New York, NY | Long Island, NY | Remote, Full Time

Python (Django, Flask), Bash, HTML, CSS, Processing, Java (basic), Javascript
(front-end)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0c1VvMkhuMzFmWEU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0c1VvMkhuMzFmWEU/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact info is on resume

Currently working in IT, but looking to move to a developer position. In
addition to programming, I'm proficient in graphic design (Photoshop) and
music production (FL Studio). I'm bilingual in Spanish and English and
consider myself an honest & sociable person. Feel free to contact me even if
you just want to keep in touch.

------
arenaninja
Currently in Los Angeles, Remote/Relocation to TX OK, Full Time. Sorry, but no
onsite SF or NYC.

Stack (current): PHP (no framework, but OOP of course), JavaScript+jQuery,
Memcached, git/svn, on CentOS

Things I play with: Android/Java, ReactJS

Things I've played with: NodeJS, Python, Mathematica

Resume:
[http://charmeleon.github.io/resume.html](http://charmeleon.github.io/resume.html)

Two years of software development experience, I'm currently in LA but I've
plans to relocate to TX (currently looking at Houston/Austin) by end of year
(sometime after August).

------
notduncansmith
Alabama, Remote-friendly (obviously), Part-time/contract (not looking
specifically for full-time but willing to entertain competitive offers)

Comfortable Stack:

    
    
      - Backend: Node.js (JavaScript/CoffeeScript), Go, Ruby (on/off Rails), Clojure
      
      - Databases: PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Riak
      
      - DevOps: Ansible
      
      - Front-End: Flight, React.js, Ractive.js, SCSS, LESS, Foundation, Bootstrap
    

Website: [http://duncanmsmith.com](http://duncanmsmith.com)

Contact: hello@duncanmsmith.com

------
rgovind
South Bay (Sunnyvale, Mountain View, San Jose, Palo Alto...etc) Full
time/Contract/Part time.

Stack: QA, QA automation, Perl, Java, SQL, Selenium, File system testing,
balck-box/white box testing, Linux scripting.

Resume link: [http://goo.gl/Mlm494](http://goo.gl/Mlm494)

Contact: Please see resume.

Posting for wife. Looking for a company where her skills will be enhanced and
she can build here career. Any domain is fine. Looking for Junior to Mid level
position.

------
Xechas
New York, Full Time.

Stack: Python (Flask, Django), Ruby (Rails), Java, C, Haskell

Resume: bgapinski.com

Contact: bgapinski@gmail.com

GitHub: github.com/bgapinski

I'm a fresh college graduate with some practical programming experience. I am
looking to challenge myself and expand what I know. Though most my experience
comes from web development, I am open to any programming domain. Would be most
comfortable with a more entry level position but am more than willing to take
on more.

------
kr4
I'm bitcoin and php/asp.net mvc expert. I have recently built this for a
client [https://cryptocafe.com](https://cryptocafe.com) \-- a classified
marketplace powered by cryptocoins-based escrow (runs on cold wallets to
prevent stealing of coins.)

I'm working on decentralized crypto exchange and prediction engine and looking
for someone to join me with support for business/legal sides of things.

------
RailsYard
New York, Remote, Contract

Stack:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails, Postgres, JQuery, CSS3
    
      - UI/UX, SEO
    

Resume: [http://www.emprivo.com](http://www.emprivo.com)

Contact: contact[AT]emprivo.com

We are a small team of three entrepreneurs who design, develop, and market.
Done work for Chegg, StubHub, BizFilings, The Knot, and Zulily.

------
piratebroadcast
Boston, MA.

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, HTML5, CSS3

I just graduated thoughtbots Metis program and am now on the market. I have
years of experience shipping software for clients.

Info: [http://piratebroadcast.github.io](http://piratebroadcast.github.io)

------
chrisbennet
Did you mean ( _July_ 2014) ?

